# 22 doves in No. CA looking for a home



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue is looking for a home for an aviary of 22 doves. They are currently in Antioch, CA with an elderly couple who can no longer properly care for them. If interested and/or able to help and provide them with a safe home, please contact [email protected]. Thank you!!


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

*22 doves found home*

 The 22 doves have been placed. Thank you!


----------

